# Stucco Sealers



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you build Mountins with Stucco does a sealer have to be applied other than paint?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I would think only to protect the paint, as Stucco is itself an exterior finish.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

I seal my plastic cement (base ingredient for stucco) with white outdoor latex house paint. No problems on stuff that's been out about 4 years.












Best,
TJ


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

In Florida after Tropical Storm Fay dumped massive amounts of rain water on the state, people started complaining about mold growing in the walls of their new houses. It was found that most of these houses were stucco and had been painted without using a sealer over the stucco first. If you use a glass paint, the water will not so easily soak through, but using a flat paint is like primer and primer is porous. So water can penitrate the paint.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is more insite as to why I asked this question 

You know how some guys make Front only buildings. Buildings that stang against the wall and there are no sides or back walls. 

Well I am thinking of doing that with some stucko. To make it look like rokcs or large hills I am just worried about the exposed back it might fall a part prematurely.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

I wouldn't think that in your desert environment you'd have any problems. If in doubt just paint it with outdoor house paint. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This past week ends visit to the Fairplex Layout gave me so many new ideas. Also I found some pictures I had lost in a file of my vist in 2007. Comapiring those to the newer ones you can see what they have done in 2 years.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I used stucco on my cliffs, no sealer, with dirt filled in behind and after 5 years have had no problems. We are a little wetter here than where you are.


----------

